# Tesofensine / GW50 / MK677 Log - Sponsored



## cybrsage (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello everyone!  I am starting a log, I enjoy doing logs and, as everyone who knows me already knows, I am quick to say when a product does not work as advertised.  I am predispositioned to believe the SarmsSearch products will work as they say, since I have run both GW50 and MK677 already and they did exactly what they said they were.  While running MK677, IGF numbers from my first MK677 run ever went up a lot.  I am not sure if that is because I am a on TRT due to low test levels naturally, or whatnot, but it was a massive increase.  I searched all over and cannot find my results!  They increased from 99 (I think) to exactly 284.  I have that blood work result:

IGF-1- Insulin-Like Growth Factor I - 284 HIGH - 67-205 ng/mL

I also love GW50 for the endurance enhancement effect.  I always take it at a slightly higher dose than most people do, 30mg instead of 20mg, because testing showed me that is my best bang for the buck point.


The new product I am adding, Tesofensine, is supposed to help greatly reduce fat.  Here is a little bit of info on it:

Under development by NeuroSearch, a Danish pharmaceutical company, tesofensine is a serotonin-noradrenaline-dopamine reuptake inhibitor.  It was originally in development for the treatment of neurological disorders such as Parkinson’s disease (PD) and Alzheimer’s disease (AD).  It failed miserably at doing anything for PD and AD, but the scientists noticed that everyone who used Tesofensine lost weight -  a LOT of weight.  So they reclassified the drug and started trials all ove again.  Yes, they had to start at the beginning again even though they alredy did some human trials, but that is because they changed the purpose of the drug.

They found that people said they felt satiated sooner while eating, and felt satiated longer after eating.  There is more to it than hunger control, though.  The studies found that energy expendiature was increased as well; the basal metabolic rate went up.  What about side effects?  Great question.  There are none.  Well, not quite true, there is one.  Heart rate increased by about 7bps at about 3 months of use but did not increase any more after that.  It also had the same side effects as the plecebo had - dry mouth, headaches, etc. 

161 (79%) participants completed a 24 week study.  The mean weight loss produced by diet and placebo was 2.0% (SE 0.60). Tesofensine 0.25 mg, 0.5 mg, and 1.0 mg and diet induced a mean weight loss of 4.5% (0.87), 9.2% (0.91), and 10.6% (0.84), respectively, greater than diet and placebo (p<0.0001).  After 24 weeks, tesofensine 0.25 mg and 0.5 mg showed no significant increases in systolic or diastolic blood pressure compared with placebo, whereas heart rate was increased by 7.4 beats per min in the tesofensine 0.5 mg group (p=0.0001).

References
Tesofensine Anti-Obesity Medication - Drug Development Technology
https://www.nature.com/articles/npp201016
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18950853?dopt=Abstract&holding=npg


So there is the skinny on tesofensine.  An accidental discovery poised to help people lose fat without any side effects.

Picture Goodness






Some Stats on me:
Height: 5'9" (this will not change - I hope!)
Weight: 202lbs
Body Fat Percent (using the Jackson/Pollock 3 Caliper Method): 16.5%
Stomach (belly button): 38"
Waist (pants line): 37.5"

I expected to be fatter, percentage wise.  While I cannot say the percentage of body fat is correct, I am able to get the same number (very close to it at least) repeatedly, so it is good to show changes if nothing else.


Do you all want body pictures as well?  I can take some if you like.

I will be using the following dosing:
Tesofensine: 1mg per day in one dose, 1 hour prior to working out
GW50: 30mg per day in one dose, 1 hour prior to working out
MK677: 25mg mg per day in one dose, 1 hour prior to bed (to help with the potential lethargy - might as well sleep the lethargy away!)

I will be doing a four day split set at the gym.  Here is my proposed workout plan:

Day 1: Lower Body - 3 Sets of 6 – 12 Reps
1. Deadlifts
2. Cable Kick-Backs
3. Nordic Ham Curls
4. Leg Curl
5. Hyperextension (glute-focused)


Day 2: Upper Body - 3 Sets of 6 – 12 Reps
1. Incline Dumbbell Press
2. Push Up
3. Pec Deck Fly (Chest Machine)
4. Seated Dumbbell Press
5. Side Lateral Raise (Dumbell)
6. Overhead EZ Bar Tricep Extension


Day 3: Lower Body - 3 Sets of 6 – 12 Reps
1. Dumbell Squat
2. Dumbbell Lunge
3. Leg Press
4. Leg Extension
5. (Seated) Seated Calf Raise


Day 4: Upper Body - 3 Sets of 6 – 12 Reps
1. Bent Over Row
2. Seated Cable Row
3. Lat Pull Down
4. Standing Cable Reverse Fly
5. Dumbbell Curl
6. Reverse Dumbbell Curl


I will update every day or every other day.

NOTE:  This entire log is fictional in nature.  SARMs are not for human consumption, so any reference to human consumption is used as a representation as to potential effects if it were to actually be consumed by a human.  No human will consume any SARM during the entirety of this log.  SARMs are for laboratory animals only and have not been deemed safe by any US Government body.


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 28, 2018)

Took my first doses today of everything but MK677, which will be just before bed.  I was only able to do cardio today - 20 minutes of Boflex MaxTrainer interval training.  For anyone who has not used one - it is FUCKING hard.  By FUCKING hard, I mean - holy shit, I can barely do this on level 1!!!  So I think it is a good workout for cardio at least.

Tomorrow I will do a more strenuous workout.  I will post start pics soon.

As for the taste - they taste like SARMs, so not very good.  But still, these are the best SARMs I have tasted so far, and even the GW tastes less horrific than I remember.  It could be I am more used to the taste by now, though.


----------



## Akamai (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey Cyb The half life of Teso is 9 days , seems to me you could something like 5mg once a week and do better.


Ak


----------



## Akamai (Mar 1, 2018)

Maybe not,  interested will follow either way.

Ak


----------



## cybrsage (Mar 2, 2018)

Akamai said:


> Hey Cyb The half life of Teso is 9 days , seems to me you could something like 5mg once a week and do better.
> 
> 
> Ak



SarmsSearch recommended I take it at 0.5mg a day.  I decided to go hog wild with it and see what a log of it will do.  It also means it will end with my other SARMs.  The OCD in me likes that.  

But if I get another bottle to run by itself, I will certainly give it a run like you recommend.


----------



## cybrsage (Mar 2, 2018)

Things are going good so far.  I have not noticed any changes yet from the SARMs, but historically I need a week to start to feel them, so this is not a surprise to me.

I have not done lunges in, well, forever it seems.  DAMN!  I forgot about some of the smaller muscles that get used...but they very quickly reminded me!  I am starting slow since I have not been working out for a bit.  I will post the numbers I am starting with next week.  I am going into the middle of the woods for the weekend, so no updates until Monday.

Here is a starting pic.  It is taken cold and unflexed.  Be kind...I know I have a bit of belly fat to lose.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 2, 2018)

Alright. Nice write up! Lets see the magic happen.


----------



## cybrsage (Mar 12, 2018)

OK, first I am going to apologize for the delay in the log.  I did mention I was going away and into the woods, but I stayed an extra day and returned home Tuesday.  After returning home, I found a tree had fallen and knocked out power to my house...just mine, it hit the line from the pole to the house and none of my neighbors notice (or bothered to call the electric company if they did).  It must have happened on Monday night or such because my freezers were still frozen.  The issue was my PC shut down unexpectedly.  I like to share, so I was running my torrent program and my PC was on.  The loss of power did a number to it.

Never fear, I do backups!  Yeah...well, my backup failed.  No idea why, but after it was done it said it was unbootable.  So a complete rebuild happened.  Nice thing is I could restore all my files from my backup...so it was not a complete loss.  And now I have a freshly built PC instead of one that was Win7 to Win8 to Win8.1 to Win10...and all the baggage that comes with it.

Now back to the log!

I have been reminded what good pain is again...after over a year of not really working out due to medical issues I will not bore you with.  I am gaining strength quickly and staying very sore.  The GW50 is doing its job nicely as I have a lot of endurance to keep pushing it and each muscle group is recovering faster so I can push sooner and harder.  I love GW50.

I was initially worried because my hands have gone numb.  I had spinal surgery two years ago due to a bone spur on my vertebrae literally pressing into my spinal cord.  This caused my right arm to go numb in my fingers, my wrist hurt (like carpal tunnel) and my right triceps to completely turn off at any weight over 40 pounds (not straining to move it and failing, but literally not trying at all as if I was resting).  The numb hands had me worried until I remembered this simply means the MK677 is working properly.  LOL  Talk about a great feeling of relief!  I have always responded well to MK677 and I am again.  While I wish these types of side effects did not happen, they at least tell me the product is working without having to do blood tests to find out.

Current Stats:
Height: 5'9" (as expected, no change here)
Weight: 200lbs
Body Fat Percent (using the Jackson/Pollock 3 Caliper Method): 14.8%
Stomach (belly button): 37"
Waist (pants line): 37"

Wow, ok...that is completely unexpected.  Almost a 2% drop in body fat percentage and around an inch loss at the stomach region.  Color me impressed.  I see myself in the mirror too much for me to notice changes and I was about to say that it is not working.  I have not changed my diet, other than to increase the amount of NAC I take (from 600mg to 1200mg a day).  My liver was damaged from decades of excessive drinking and my normal liver values are slightly above the top end of the range.  When I take 60mg of NAC a day they are below the top of the range.  I can feel when my liver is being taxed (AAS has taught me how to link how my body feels to blood test results - I take them quarterly when running AAS) and the breakdown of muscle tissue and processing of toxins from heavy workouts tax me a lot.  It is interesting that the liver itself does not feel pain, so that pain is felt in other locations instead.  This is probably why a liver punch is so devastatingly painful.

I will post another pic later today, I wanted to get this out there as soon as I could.


----------



## cybrsage (Mar 20, 2018)

So yeah...dropped the ball here.  Between taking professional exams and dealing with insurance for the electrical damage to a few things caused by the tree falling on the lead to my house, I have been busy.  No excuse, even though I just offered one.  So here is a large update!  This update comes with not just one, but TWO pictures!  The one from the 12th and the one from this morning.  I still start with them.  If you notice the one from the 19th (today) has slightly less bulge in the love handles.  I can feel the difference in the belly fat too - less solid feeling and more "fluffy"...not sure how to describe it.  Those of you who have lost belly fat know the feeling I am talking about; going from a more solid to a less solid feeling.  My skin does not tighten up as fast as it used to, no surprise since I am almost 50.  I wonder if that red light therapy thingy Planet Fitness has will do anything to help that...as in make it tighten faster.

03-12-18





03-19-18






*Current Stats:
Height: 5'9" (as expected, no change here)
Weight: 197lbs
Body Fat Percent (using the Jackson/Pollock 3 Caliper Method): 14.2%
Stomach (belly button): 36.5"
Waist (pants line): 36.5"*

The fat percentage keeps dropping, as does the weight and the measurements.  I attribute the faster body fat percent drop to adding muscle while losing fat, which I am more than happy to have.  My muscles feel fuller and they are certainly stronger.

I had some blood work done, just to see what adverse effects it has, if any.  Nothing in my blood work changed except my AST and ALT levels.  Please take note that none of the human trials of Tesofensine have shown any changes in liver functions.  My liver has been through a lot in my life, I was an alcoholic for near 30 years and started to seek help stopping after my liver routinely showed values above the normal level.  For me, normal is 2 to 3 points ABOVE the top end of the range for AST and ALT.  Due to a healthier lifestyle and taking 600mg of NAC daily, I have been able to get my normal liver values to slightly below the top end.  But once I start working out hard again, it goes back up, on PEDs or not.  So anyway, without further ado, here is what changed for me from when I had a test done on 02-13-18 and 0-3-16-19.

ALT 28 to 56
AST 21 to 47

As you can see, they doubled for me.  HOWEVER, the Biliruben, Alkaline Phosphatase, Albumin, Globulin, and Protein levels all stayed about the same (very minor changes).  So it is just my liver being...well, my liver.  To give an example, on 01-02-18 they were AST 29 and ALT 41, while on 01-11-17 they were AST 43 and ALT 44.  My numbers are all over the place for my liver.  But if you do take it, might as well get a blood test done just to see for yourself.  It never hurts to get one done every now and again.  Mine also reminded me I need to give blood again.

Also, my blood sugar numbers are lower by 10 points.  In January, Fasting Glucose was 104.  In February, it was 101.  In March, it was 84.  I am normally in the upper 90s, lower 100s.  My family has a history of type 2 diabetes regardless of lifestyle choices...my dad told me everyone in the family became type 2 diabetic by 45 except him - and it went back as far as he can remember...Aunts, Uncles, both my grandparents, etc.  Even when I was doing my very first cut and was VERY strict about it, I was hitting 100.  But one of the things Tesofensine is known for having the ability to reverse Type 2 Diabetes by reducing liver fat.  I am hopeful that is happening to me, I have not seen a fasting glucose level in the 80s for years now.

Also, I am taking the Tesofensine at twice the recommended dose.  I am pretty sure that more is NOT better here, and taking it at 0.5mg a day would be just as effective.  It will last twice as long.  I wish I had started it at 0.5mg as recommended instead of going for the double dose.  Bigger is better got a hold of me here!  

So far I am liking the changes.  I FEEL less fatty, if that makes any sense, and the weight training is making me feel stronger and my muscles feel denser.  I like this combo of SARMs, it is hitting the best of everything for me.  This is a great cutting combo.

More to come, I am not done with the bottles yet!


----------



## FirstHorseMan66 (Mar 21, 2018)

Are you taking anything else for your blood sugar other than the potential teso benefits.


----------



## jackjones (Apr 26, 2018)

Cyber with the KILLER log...thanks man


----------



## cybrsage (May 24, 2018)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, it appears I abandoned this log - but you would be WRONG!  I abandoned life for a while, though not by choice.  Work had been overwhelmingly busy for several months, which is why I stepped down as the Head Rep for SarmsSearch.  But then things got under control again.  Upper management, true to all the Dilbert comics you read, suddenly decided to "help us out" by transferring a bunch of the accounts to another group.  Of course, this meant we had to work a lot of overtime getting them up to speed, transfering paperwork, etc.  Thanks for the "help'!

But now things have calmed down again, and should be normal work loads from here on out.  Knocking on a bottle of GW50 as I say this.  

I had been keeping some notes, so I am going to post them, and give a final update.  Long story short, this stack worked nicely to reduce fat while keeping my muscle.  Workouts have suffered due to my job taking up a ton of time again, *I averaged one day of muscle building and one day of cardio a week. Yeah, basically nothing, so keep that in mind.*  I also reduced my calories a little, down from 2000 to 1800 a day.  Took another picture and have stats, so right to it!

March 27, 2018
*Current Stats:
Height: 5'9" (as expected, no change here)
Weight: 200lbs
Body Fat Percent (using the Jackson/Pollock 3 Caliper Method): 13.9%
Stomach (belly button): 36.5"
Waist (pants line): 36.5"*

The waist and stomach stayed the same and me weight went up, but my body fat percentage dropped a small amount.  I would say it could be within the margin of error, so if we go conservative then it is still the same body fat amount.  But that means I have still kept gaining muscle (since fat is the same but weight is higher), so HUZZAH on that!

Another picture.  The love handles are slightly smaller, so that is a good thing.  All pictures are taken cold and unflexed.






I dropped the Tesofensine to 0.5mg and the MK677 to 5mg as well.  The MK677 reduction was due to the numb hands feeling - it was just getting too me.  Feels much better now.  I dropped the Teso top lengthen the time I can use it, since I honestly believe taking it at 1mg is simply a waste.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


April 2, 2018 - Final Stats and Results
*Current Stats:
Height: 5'9" (as expected, no change here)
Weight: 196lbs
Body Fat Percent (using the Jackson/Pollock 3 Caliper Method): 13.6%
Stomach (belly button): 36"
Waist (pants line): 36"*

The waist and stomach dropped, as did my weight and body fat percentage.  Still trucking along!

Another picture.  The love handles are slightly smaller and both them and the belly fat is less dense.  All pictures are taken cold and unflexed.






I have about two weeks left worth of product.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


April 16, 2018 - Final Post
*Current Stats:
Height: 5'9" (as expected, no change here)
Weight: 192lbs
Body Fat Percent (using the Jackson/Pollock 3 Caliper Method): 13.5%
Stomach (belly button): 35.75"
Waist (pants line): 36"*

The waist and stomach stayed the same and me weight went up, but my body fat percentage dropped a small amount.  I would say it could be within the margin of error, so if we go conservative then it is still the same body fat amount.  But that means I have still kept gaining muscle (since fat is the same but weight is higher), so HUZZAH on that!

Another picture, my abs are more defined, which really means there is less fat covering them.    Maybe I should start concentrating on making them powerful so when they are uncovered there is something worthy of seeing!    All pictures are taken cold and unflexed.







*FINAL THOUGHTS*
About 6 weeks run
Lost 10 pounds
Lost 3% body fat!!!


I like the triple stack of GW50, MK677, and Tesofensine.  I think they worked well together.  The tesofensine alone is worthy of running, it really did help me reduce my fat content even though I really did not do much work at all.  I am sure the combination of tesofensine and MK677 is what kept the fat loss going while I was barely doing anything.  I had to reduce my calories some as my fat and weight dropped, as expected.

I really love tesofensine and am going to run it after my next bulk, when I go for a cut.  I think it would be a vital addition to any cutting cycle, you really will do yourself a great service adding it.



Thanks for putting up with my delays, I will be around a lot more often now, and far happier!


----------



## cybrsage (May 26, 2018)

Oh man, just noticed my pictures did not appear!  I will figure it out and get them here.


----------



## cybrsage (May 26, 2018)

FirstHorseMan66 said:


> Are you taking anything else for your blood sugar other than the potential teso benefits.



Nope, just eating mostly cleanly...as long as M&Ms are not around.  Peanut M&Ms...mmmmm....oh, and Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.  They are both my cryptonite.


----------

